# 10 healthy foods that will make you fat



## Ricky (Nov 25, 2009)

This surprised me a bit, especially the part about diet soft drinks...

From: http://www.goldsgym.com/healthy/newsletter/2009-01/10-healthy-foods.php

*1. Diet soda*
 Soda is never good for you, but diet sodas create more insulin in your body, which means more sugar. Diet soda also inhibits the hormone leptin, which regulates your metabolism and appetite. Try a glass of water with your meal instead.


*2. Pretzels*
You may think they're better than potato chips, but they're made with enriched white flour and loaded with carbohydrates, a big diet no-no.


*3. Fruit juices*
 These can contain high amounts of sugar. And depending on the brand, some may only have 5 percent natural fruit juice. Eat your fruits rather than drink them. Two servings of citrus a day provides your body with D-Limonene, which has been shown to promote the detoxification of estrogen.


*4. Salad kits*
				Salad dressings can add hundreds of calories and more fat than you need to consume in one day. Lighter varieties are better.


*5. Reduced-fat peanut butter*
A reduced-fat version seems like a great idea, but the fat that is removed is replaced with fillers, with no reduction in calories. Using a bit less of the full-fat version is the healthiest choice.


*6. Poultry hot dogs*
All hot dogs include skin and fat, even those made from poultry. Try a low-fat or fat-free dog as a lower-calorie alternative for your cookouts.


*7. Cereal bars*
You can find plenty of cereal bars that are low in fat and calories, but you have to look. Many are high in sugar and saturated fat. Make sure to read the labels to avoid starting your morning with an addition to your belly!


*8. Frozen yogurt*
 				Frozen yogurt contains added sugar, which translates to extra calories. Look for the low-fat labels and indulge sparingly.


*9. Rice cakes*
These crispy treats can cause your blood sugar to spike, which in turn causes your body to store unwanted fat by slowing down its ability to burn it off. And beware of flavored rice cakes: They're loaded with sodium.


*10. Granola*
All those wonderful healthy things added together must be good for you, right? Wrong. Granola contains about 350 calories and 12 grams of fat per 3/4 cup â€” plus a ton of sugar. Low-fat or low-sugar granolas make for a better snack.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 26, 2009)

Conversely, pork rinds aren't all that bad for you.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 26, 2009)

Ricky said:


> This surprised me a bit, especially the part about diet soft drinks...
> 
> From: http://www.goldsgym.com/healthy/newsletter/2009-01/10-healthy-foods.php
> 
> ...



That makes no fucking sense.  Diet sodas use artificial sweeteners.  How do they create more fucking insulin?

The rest are either no-brainers or irrelevant - I don't eat granola because it's "healthy", I eat it because I like it.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 26, 2009)

Tycho said:


> That makes no fucking sense.  Diet sodas use artificial sweeteners.  How do they create more fucking insulin?


Good point.
Though diet colas are known to leach calcium from your bones, but that's not something regular cola doesn't also do.



> The rest are either no-brainers or irrelevant - I don't eat granola because it's "healthy", I eat it because I like it.


True that.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 26, 2009)

I personally can't stand people who tell me "OH NO YOU SHOULDN'T EAT THAT IT'S TERRIBLE FOR YOU."

1.  I likely already know how good (or bad) it is for me.  Fuck you, if I want a slice of cheesecake I'm going to have one.
2.  I don't think cutting yourself off from foods does that much good - moderation and exercise are what work.  Don't be a fucking sedentary pig.  Has temperance gone out of style completely or something?
3.  You're going to try to sell me something, aren't you?


Also, I personally can't stand pork rinds.  The texture especially makes me go "ick".


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 26, 2009)

Tycho said:


> I personally can't stand people who tell me "OH NO YOU SHOULDN'T EAT THAT IT'S TERRIBLE FOR YOU."
> 
> 1.  I likely already know how good (or bad) it is for me.  Fuck you, if I want a slice of cheesecake I'm going to have one.
> 2.  I don't think cutting yourself off from foods does that much good - moderation and exercise are what work.  Don't be a fucking sedentary pig.  Has temperance gone out of style completely or something?
> ...


See, the first one I had, I hated. But, as my mother put it, it was sort of like a person's first cigarette or first beer--"Ugh, this is awful! I hate it! I want another." So now I like them. The flavor's a bit unnerving at first, but plain ones have less sodium and such than potato chips.
(She never watched Star Trek.)


----------



## Ricky (Nov 27, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Conversely, pork rinds aren't all that bad for you.



No, they are not.  Better than potato chips at least.



Tycho said:


> That makes no fucking sense.  Diet sodas use artificial sweeteners.  How do they create more fucking insulin?
> 
> The rest are either no-brainers or irrelevant - I don't eat granola because it's "healthy", I eat it because I like it.



According to the author (who is a MD) it's the sweetness that causes a spike in insulin.  It doesn't seem that far fetched to me as our bodies work in a similar way to anticipate other reactions but as I said, it surprised me as well.



Tycho said:


> I personally can't stand people who tell me "OH NO YOU SHOULDN'T EAT THAT IT'S TERRIBLE FOR YOU."
> 
> 1.  I likely already know how good (or bad) it is for me.  Fuck you, if I want a slice of cheesecake I'm going to have one.
> 2.  I don't think cutting yourself off from foods does that much good - moderation and exercise are what work.  Don't be a fucking sedentary pig.  Has temperance gone out of style completely or something?
> 3.  You're going to try to sell me something, aren't you?



I had cheesecake last weekend 

I agree -- moderation is key.  I think the article was geared more toward people trying to diet and lose weight where it would probably play a large factor if someone is pounding the diet sodas.

And no, not trying to sell you on anything.  Just thought it was an interesting article.


----------

